# Anyone ever find Matsutake's in Michigan?



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

*http://www.mushroomexpert.com/tricholoma_magnivelare.html*
*http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/sep2000.html*

They are one of the most sought out mushrooms in the
world from what I've read and would be a great find.
They seem to like Jack Pines from what I've read.

thanks
mike


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I've never found them Mike, but I've heard of them. Somewhere like the UP might be a good place to look for them. I hear they used to sell for a ton of money too. Then again so did Chaga until the Siberians started picking it like crazy and selling it. Fortunatlely for me I know where to get one when I get off of my lazy butt. At least Chaga's will stay on a tree for years


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

I guess anywhere Jack pines grow in Michigan would be worth a look
and was amazed that all the pictures on Volks site were
from here.

mike


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah, I'd love to find some as well. May be one I add to the list of a wish I found it, but someday list:lol:. Shaggy parasols, and Kings are on that list still.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I thought they liked douglas fir? Maybe thats truffles...


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

According to Lincoff they associate with a variety of conifers. He found some in Cape Cod in that Martha video.


----------

